# Rahmengröße Radon Race/ Canyon AL W



## Portiman (23. September 2012)

Hallo!
wir bräuchten mal Eure Tipps bezüglich der Rahmengrössen bei Hardtails
Wir sind gerade dabei ein Bike für meine Frau zu suchen.

Im Finale stehen das neue Radon ZR Race 7.0 2013 in 18 Zoll oder das hoffentlich bald neu gelistete Canyon AL in der Damenversion 
Größe S (16,5 Zoll). Das Canyon ist optisch wohl leichter Favorit, wobei man erstmal abwarten muss, wie die 2013er Modelle dann farblich aussehen und mit welchen Komponenten sie ausgestattet sind.

Meine Frau ist 166 cm Groß und hat eine Schrittlänge von 78 cm.
Bei der Schrittlängenformel wären das 17,62 Zoll.

Um ein Gefühl zu bekommen, hat meine sie mal ein paar Carver Hardtails ausprobiert, die ja auch eine recht sportliche Geometrie haben.
Das Carver Pure 150 in Rahmengrösse 40 war ihr mit einer Oberrohrlänge von 570 mm zu kompakt.
Rahmengröße 44 mit einer Oberrohrlänge von 580 mm war Ideal. 
Rahmengröße 46 mit einer Oberrohrlänge von 590 mm auch noch gut. 

Nun hat aber das Radon 18 Zoll schon eine Oberrohrlänge von 595 mm und das Canyon in 16,5 Zoll "nur" 575 mm, allerdings lt. Zeichnung auch anders gemessen als bei Radon und Carver. Dürfte also auch länger sein...

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit einen der beiden Bikes bei ähnlicher Größe/ Schrittlänge? Wir würden uns eigentlich den Weg nach Bonn und Koblenz sparen wollen...


----------



## Pfadfinderin (23. September 2012)

Würde mal sagen, dass 18" bei 1,66m Körpergröße und 78cm Schrittlänge viel zu groß ist. Mein Mann fährt bei 1,80m 18" und das passt wunderbar! Deine Frau hat etwas meine Maße, da wären mir 18" viel zu lang und vor allem auch viel zu hoch von der Überstandshöhe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Portiman (23. September 2012)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Würde mal sagen, dass 18" bei 1,66m Körpergröße und 78cm Schrittlänge viel zu groß ist. Mein Mann fährt bei 1,80m 18" und das passt wunderbar! Deine Frau hat etwas meine Maße, da wären mir 18" viel zu lang und vor allem auch viel zu hoch von der Überstandshöhe.



Vielen Dank für Deinen Rat! 

Allerdings wäre die Überstandshöhe gar kein Problem. Die beträgt beim Radon 763 mm. Auch die Rahmenhöhe hat beim getesteten Rad sehr gut gepasst mit 46 cm. Nur die Oberrohrlänge von 594 mm liegt bei Radon über der der getesteten Räder. Außerdem hat das Radon auch noch mit 100 mm ein recht kurzes Steuerrohr. Hm.. Wahrscheinlich ist das Canyon genau die ideale Mitte.
16 Zoll war auf jeden Fall viel zu kompakt. Die Knie viel zu nah am Lenker... Da hat sie so aufrecht gesessen, wie auf einem normalen Strassenrad...

Welches Rad fährt denn Dein Mann? Ein Radon ZR Race?

Hier nochmal die Geometrie:

http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/ZR-Race-7-0_id_21565_.htm#geo18
http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=2541


----------



## Frau Rauscher (23. September 2012)

also ich habe auch die gleiche Größe bei fast identischer SL... mein Ex-Cube AMS in 16'' war mir zu groß, zu lang... ich habe mir schnell was kleineres gewünscht.
Wie weit hättet ihr es denn nach Koblenz? Der Canyon-Store ist durchaus einen Besuch wert


----------



## Portiman (23. September 2012)

Oh ha... 16 Zoll Cube AMS zu groß und zu lang... hm..
Das ist von der Geometrie doch eigentlich eher etwas entspannter.

Okay... wie ich fast befürchtet habe, wird das 18 Zoll tatsächlich zu groß sein. Die tendenziell sowieso schon sportlich gestreckte Sitzposition auf einer nächstgrößeren Rahmengroße von 18 Zoll könnte tatsächlich zu groß sein.

Aber 16 Zoll ist definitiv auch zu klein bei ihr. Das war beim sportlichen Carver und auch auf einem Focus gleichermaßen nicht ideal für sie. Am besten hat sie sich auf einem 44 cm Rahmen gefühlt.

Also wohl doch Canyon AL Größe S (16,5 Zoll), was ja auch eher eine Race Geometrie hat...

Wir kommen aus Hamburg, würde also eine Tagesreise werden...


----------



## Frau Rauscher (23. September 2012)

oh, HH ist dann wirklich zu weit


----------



## -KamiKatze- (23. September 2012)

Ich fahre selbst ein Radon (ZR Lady) und ein Canyon (Nerve AM) und würde dir auch eher zu der kleineren Rahmengröße raten.
Obwohl ich 1,73m bin und eine Schrittlänge von 83cm, fahre ich die Räder in 17" bzw. 16,5". Mein Freund fährt ein Radon in 18", was mir persönlich war einen Ticken zu groß ist, aber noch gut fahrbar wäre. Mein Canyon dürfte aber auf keinen Fall größer sein.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (24. September 2012)

Aber was hilft dir bzw. deiner Frau ein Bike, das dann nicht passt? Vielleicht solltet ihr doch lieber bei einem Händler kaufen, wo das Rad ausgiebig getestet werden kann. Eine Runde auf dem Hof genügt m.M.n. nicht. Hinterher ärgert sie sich dann jedes Wochenende drüber, dass das Rad unbequem ist. Beim Canyon ist eine Überstandshöhe von 77,5 cm angegeben, das ist schon knapp bei 78cm Schrittlänge! Schließlich kommt das Vorderrad ja nochmal höher, wenn sie bergauf fährt. Gerade bei Anfängern sollte nicht alles gleich am Limit sein.


----------



## Portiman (24. September 2012)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Aber was hilft dir bzw. deiner Frau ein Bike, das dann nicht passt? Vielleicht solltet ihr doch lieber bei einem Händler kaufen, wo das Rad ausgiebig getestet werden kann. Eine Runde auf dem Hof genügt m.M.n. nicht. Hinterher ärgert sie sich dann jedes Wochenende drüber, dass das Rad unbequem ist. Beim Canyon ist eine Überstandshöhe von 77,5 cm angegeben, das ist schon knapp bei 78cm Schrittlänge! Schließlich kommt das Vorderrad ja nochmal höher, wenn sie bergauf fährt. Gerade bei Anfängern sollte nicht alles gleich am Limit sein.



775 werden knapp, wenn man ohne Schuhe fährt. Außerdem ist das Oberrohr stark abfallend, die 775 mittig gemessen. Bergauf steht man ja nicht, sondern fährt. Sollte man absetzen müssen bergauf steht man eher sogar noch weiter über dem niedrigeren Punkt. Also die Argumentation macht keinen Sinn.
Sie hat auf einem Rad "gestanden" mit gleicher Überstandshöhe und hatte mit Schuhe genug Luft zum Oberrohr. Da mach ich mir keine Sorgen... 

Welche Sitzposition bequem ist oder nicht, ist zugegebenermaßen immer sehr subjektiv.
Ich persönlich würde z.B. nie auf einem tourenlastigen Bike klarkommen. Mein Stevens Colorado 29er ist wesentlich gestreckter und sportlicher als die meissten anderen Bikes und ich kann mir nichts angenehmeres vorstellen. 

Im übrigen kenne ich hier so ziemlich jeden Radhändler mit guten Mountainbikes im Sortiment im Norden. Und bei keinem geht es weit über "eine Runde aufm Hof" hinaus, wenns ums Probefahren geht.


----------



## scylla (24. September 2012)

Portiman schrieb:


> 775 werden knapp, wenn man ohne Schuhe fährt. Außerdem ist das Oberrohr stark abfallend, die 775 mittig gemessen. Bergauf steht man ja nicht, sondern fährt. Sollte man absetzen müssen bergauf steht man eher sogar noch weiter über dem niedrigeren Punkt. Also die Argumentation macht keinen Sinn.
> Sie hat auf einem Rad "gestanden" mit gleicher Überstandshöhe und hatte mit Schuhe genug Luft zum Oberrohr. Da mach ich mir keine Sorgen...
> 
> Welche Sitzposition bequem ist oder nicht, ist zugegebenermaßen immer sehr subjektiv.
> ...


 
bei der überstandshöhe hast du aus meiner sicht teilweise recht: das drüber stehen ist im wesentlichen unwesentlich . lieber nach hinten absteigen üben. was mich an einem 18'' rahmen aber trotzdem stören würde: das lange sitzrohr. für den anfang ist das vielleicht ok, und auch später kommt man auf flowtrails wunderbar damit klar, aber wenn es dann mal in schwierigeres gelände geht, dann nimmt einem ein hohes sitzrohr bzw. ein im weg rumgeisternder sattel zu viel bewegungsfreiheit auf dem rad. mindestens hat man dann immer blaue flecken an den oberschenkeln 
18'' fahr ich mit 170/82cm nur noch am cc-radl. da ist mir die gestreckte sitzposition recht, und die bewegungsfreiheit reicht für den einsatzbereich. für alles andere hab ich aber kleinere rahmen, im extremfall sogar einen 14''.

bei der oberrohrlänge argumentierst du mit deinen vorlieben. was sagt denn deine frau zu der sache? mag sie "gestreckt/sportlich" fahren, oder ist das eher deine meinung? wenn sie bisher kein mtb im gelände bewegt hat, kann sie sich darüber eigentlich kein urteil bilden. bei der hofrunde beim händler sieht das u.u. ganz anders aus als hinterher auf dem trail. habt ihr nicht die möglichkeit, im bekanntenkreis mal ein 18'' bike und ein kleineres 16'' auszuleihen, und damit mal ein paar trails zu fahren?


----------



## Portiman (24. September 2012)

@scylla

Vielen dank für Deine ausführliche Antwort.
16 Zoll bei Freunden testen ist schlecht. 

Wir waren eben ein Stevens testen. Das war eindeutig in 16 Zoll die richtige Größe und hat sie total begeistert...
Allerdings ist das Wave ausverkauft und das Juke, was sie probegefahren ist, liegt nicht in unserer Preisklasse...

Natürlich bestimme nicht ich die Geometrie, sondern sie muss sich wohl fühlen. Aber wie bereits anfangs erwähnt, war ihr die Position beim ersten 16 Zöller zu aufrecht und nicht gestreckt genug. Sie fährt ja auch gern Rennrad, so dass ihr die Race Sitzposition vielleicht auch deswegen mehr liegt.

Ich frage mich, warum das Canyon so eine Überstandshöhe beim 16,5 Zoll hat. Alle anderen Hardtails haben solche Höhen erst bei 18 Zoll und liegen bei 16 weitaus niedriger...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

